# Why are my cockatiel pair fighting



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi have a pair of lutino cockatiels
And they have mated and had 4 eggs
And one of them is in the nest at the moment

Well when I was cleaning the cage I saw a piece of crest on the bottom of the cage with some feathers, so I thought they where molting
But when I came to change thier food I saw the dad pull the crest of the mom
And she was screaming in pain
I quickly broke the fight.
Also here is some info a couple of days before .
While the dad was preening the mom was Either trying to mate again
(By trying to go under him)
And she was trying to get a scratch
And when she did this the dad would always chase her away and bite her
Hope that was any information 
And just now they where beak fighting
What does this mean
Sorry if it was too long


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know much, but it seems like your male is getting aggressive. My male became slightly aggressive around mating time, chasing my female around when they were outside, but once eggs were laid he became a doting father. But he never hurt her...so I don't know what to do in your case. Hopefully someone will give you a solution.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My male would pluck his babies and hen when he was nesting...some males are more aggressive. As long as he's not hurting her or keeping her away from the food, it should be OK.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 27, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> My male would pluck his babies and hen when he was nesting...some males are more aggressive. As long as he's not hurting her or keeping her away from the food, it should be OK.


If she's screaming in pain, then he clearly IS hurting her.

I would remove the male and put food in the nestbox for her so she can feed herself but stay on the eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> If she's screaming in pain, then he clearly IS hurting her.


He's overpreening...doesn't mean he's being vicious or intentionally hurting her. And she keeps going back to him, so she's not put out by it. Its like your hair being pulled. It does not mean the male needs to be removed.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a pair that do the same lucky and cookie, cookie will always go back for more.
Like roxy said its over preening 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok
Thank you


----------

